# Top 5 nước hoa hồng giá bình dân dành riêng cho da nhạy cảm



## nusy (13/6/18)

*Nước hoa hồng đến từ những thương hiệu mỹ phẩm nổi tiếng về độ lành tính cho da nhạy cảm dưới đây có thể làm tốt nhiệm vụ làm sạch sâu và cân bằng cho da mà không làm da bị khô, kích ứng.*

Nước hoa hồng cũng là một trong những món đồ skincare cơ bản được sử dụng hàng ngày mà các cô gái rất quan tâm về thành phần, độ lành tính. Với xu thế chăm sóc da dịu nhẹ mà hiệu quả, hạn chế tối đa tác động tiêu cực của các thành phần mỹ phẩm, những thương hiệu mỹ phẩm đình đám cũng được mong đợi nhiều hơn về độ an toàn lành tính cho da. Những mẫu nước hoa hồng làm sạch dịu nhẹ, giá bình dân chỉ từ 200.000 – 300.000 đồng dưới đây có thể đảm bảo thực hiện đúng chức năng mà không hề gây kích ứng cho mọi loại da:

*Nước hoa hồng La Roche-Posay Lotion Apaisante*




Nước hoa hồng cho da nhạy cảm La Roche Posay Apaisante được kì vọng nhiều hơn khi là một sản phẩm từ thương hiệu mỹ phẩm nổi tiếng dành cho da nhạy cảm. Không chỉ giới hạn các thành phần gây hại cho da, toner này còn có công thức đặc biệt, có thể hỗ trợ cho làn da dễ kích ứng, da nhạy cảm được làm sạch sâu, có độ pH tiêu chuẩn và chứa thành phần tẩy da chết dịu nhẹ giúp cho da luôn láng mịn, mềm ẩm sau khi sử dụng. Sản phẩm có thể dùng cho vùng da mặt và da mắt, thực hiện tốt nhiệm vụ của một toner làm sạch và cực dịu nhẹ cho da.

*Nước Hoa Hồng Simple Sensitive Skin Experts*




Nằm trong những lựa chọn nước hoa hồng giá cả bình dân, chất lượng tốt nhận được phản hồi tốt và sự tin cậy về các thành phần lành tính, an toàn cho da, sản phẩm đến từ thương hiệu mỹ phẩm Simple dành cho da nhạy cảm với thành phần tối giản nhưng vẫn thực hiện chức năng hiệu quả. Toner cho da nhạy cảm Simple Soothing Facial toner không chứa cồn, parapen, màu nhân tạo, không có mùi hương giúp cho các cô gái an tâm khi chăm sóc da hàng ngày.

*Nước hoa hồng tẩy trang da nhạy cảm Avene Lotion Micellaire *




Avene Lotion Micellaire là một sản phẩm đáng quan tâm đặc biệt dành cho những cô nàng có làn da nhạy cảm và bị tổn thương do ảnh hưởng từ môi trường như thường xuyên tiếp xúc với nắng gắt hoặc phải đối phó với tình trạng mụn viêm nhờ thành phần nước khoáng Avene có khả năng chống viêm, cung cấp khoáng chất giúp cân bằng và đem lại làn da khỏe mạnh. Không chỉ là dòng nước hoa hồng cấp ẩm, làm sạch sâu, sản phẩm còn có khả năng tẩy trang hiệu quả với công nghệ Micellar water giúp lấy đi các mỹ phẩm chống trôi. Sau khi sử dụng toner làm sạch này, làn da sẽ được tẩy sạch sâu từng lỗ chân lông, mềm mịn và không gặp phải tình trạng kích ứng, mẩn đỏ dù bạn có làn da nhạy cảm nhất.

*Toner nước hoa hồng tươi Aroma zone*




Nước hoa hồng cho da nhạy cảm Aroma Zone có 3 lựa chọn về thành phần khác nhau tương ứng với những sự khác biệt về công dụng: nước hoa hồng tươi, nước hoa hồng triết xuất từ cam chanh và nước hoa hồng triết xuất từ hoa lavender. Dòng nước hoa hồng tươi này không chỉ tốt cho làn da nhạy cảm mà còn được đánh giá cao về độ lành tính và tốt cho sức khỏe với những ai quan tâm đến mỹ phẩm hữu cơ.

Sản phẩm được chứng nhận bởi ECOCERT Greenlife theo ECOCERT , quy trình sản xuất Toner Aroma Zone được làm sạch nghiêm ngặt để không cần sử dụng chất bảo quản, với phương pháp vi lọc nhằm lọc đến 0,2 micron các vi sinh vật còn tồn tại trong chai.

*Nước hoa hồng cho da nhạy cảm Evoluderm Lotion Tonique (500ml) – France*




Sản phẩm phù hợp với mọi lọai da, làm se khít lỗ chân lông, xoá mờ vết thâm nhờ thành phần tổng hợp 13 dưỡng chất. Sản phẩm còn chứa tinh chất nho, tinh chất cam thảo, giàu vitamin A, E, F, giúp xoá mờ vết thâm, mang lại cho làn da vẻ mềm mại tươi sáng có tác dụng giữ cho da luôn tươi mát, tạo cảm giác dễ chịu thoải mái.

_Nguồn: Websosanh_​


----------



## minhchau (18/1/22)

Nước hoa hồng cũng là một trong những món đồ skincare cơ bản được sử dụng hàng ngày mà các cô gái rất quan tâm về thành phần, độ lành tính.


----------

